# Need Pod



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I've got an 06' with the v-twin. I need a pod, mine is fried.. I need one from a carburated bike, not EFI, there is a difference because I tried one from an EFI bike and it wouldn't work.. Let me know what ya got.. Shipped to 36022.. THANKS


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Give Nick @ MUDTECHinc a call, (607)382-4228. I'm pretty sure he has a couple.


----------

